# Copy and improve!



## GZK-CHINA (Apr 24, 2014)

A few days ago I found a new shooter frame on a forum.It was great look,so I copied the drawings.But when I have made the shooter out（by a special compressed wood ）,I found the radian of the "knife handle "was too big that I holding uncomfortable.Then I decide to improve the design and finished the work finally.If you like my innovation, welcome to copy!Best wishs from GZK-China.


----------



## tyrone8511 (May 2, 2014)

wow, nice work I think I will give it a try


----------



## Can-Opener (May 11, 2013)

GZK I like your slingshot it looks great.  Way to go! It is great you changed the handle to fit your hand. Also since you changed the fork tips It only slightly resembles the original "Thumper" which has already been shown on this forum. I make it in three different sizes  http://slingshotforum.com/topic/39688-thumper-in-g-10/


----------



## Nobodo (Nov 5, 2014)

Very pretty, and fits your hand great!


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

The " Thumper " By Can -Opener is a great design . I guess imitation is the greatest compliment.


----------



## AZshooter (May 1, 2011)

Experimentation and modification are always helpful in refining a good design...your slingshots are well crafted and finished....Phil


----------



## GZK-CHINA (Apr 24, 2014)

Can-Opener said:


> GZK I like your slingshot it looks great.  Way to go! It is great you changed the handle to fit your hand. Also since you changed the fork tips It only slightly resembles the original "Thumper" which has already been shown on this forum. I make it in three different sizes  http://slingshotforum.com/topic/39688-thumper-in-g-10/


Thank you for your original works and sharing.About the tips or the way of attaching bands,I also have studied for several years(before the" no tie" tips ),such as follows:


----------

